# Race Driver: GRID problem !



## Critikal (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi guys ! I have a problem with my "Race Driver: GRID " game. I have installed the game, and it was version 1.000 and so on. I have Windows Vista Home Edition with SP 2, A LAPTOP with 4.0GB ram, and the game problem is: I start it up, the logo pops up, the intro plays, and then, where should be menu and so on, I end up with a black screen, but, the Sound plays, the menu works ( when I press ENTER- it asks me to "make your profile" orsmth. But the black screen stays, just after intro video. I patched the game up with original 1.3.1 patch  but it still does the same ! Can anyone help me with this problem?
Thank You !
Rauno, Estonia.


----------



## digibucc (Jan 30, 2010)

weird... maybe the hardware settings are off?  try alt-enter to go in/out of fullscreen and see if it kicks it.

also, go into (yourname)\my documents\codemasters\Grid\hardwaresettings\ and open the one ending in "config.xml"

look for


> <graphics_card>
> <resolution width="1920" height="1080" aspect="16:9" fullscreen="true" vsync="1" oldWidth="1920" oldHeight="1080">
> <refreshRate rate="60" />
> </resolution>



and make sure those settings match your normal desktop area.


----------



## Critikal (Jan 30, 2010)

Still, the same problem.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldnt mention a crack, some ppl around here frown big time on legal d/l's and I bet your thread gets closed mate!


----------



## trt740 (Jan 31, 2010)

the games full of bugs, mine won't work either


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 31, 2010)

I didnt got problems with grid on my PC.No crash problems no lag problems or similar.dont even remember if grid crashed to windows.i got latest patch.playing on max.no problems at all for me.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 31, 2010)

GRID works fine on all configuration. Your symptoms are exactly the ones I had when I was playing the Demo version _(read Cracked version)_. I hope you understand, hehe...


----------



## trt740 (Jan 31, 2010)

TAViX said:


> GRID works fine on all configuration. Your symptoms are exactly the ones I had when I was playing the Demo version _(read Cracked version)_. I hope you understand, hehe...



Nope your incorrect it doesn't play well on all configurations, it hates several newer equipped computers. Check it's forum it's got all kinds of problems even after two patches. It will not run on my system. It loops at the loading screen. 

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/grid-tech-support-1020


----------



## digibucc (Jan 31, 2010)

that's odd trt - it works flawless for me, win7 x64 w/i7 920 & rampage II) I have 4870s instead of a 295 though...


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Feb 1, 2010)

patch it to last version & upgrade your Graphics card driver


----------



## IINexusII (Feb 1, 2010)

you havent said what gpu your laptop has


----------



## Critikal (Feb 1, 2010)

Im a newbie in these computer termins, so i copied the whole spec of my laptop:

Fujitsu Siemens AMILO Si 3655 13,3", WXGA/C2D P8400 2.26GHz/4500MHD/4GB/320GB/DVD/WiFi/V-HP
"13,3"", WXGA (1280 x 800) with BrilliantView/ Intel Core2Duo P8400 (2.26 GHz, 1066 MHz, 3 MB L2 cache)/ 4GB DDR2 (2 x 2048MB, 800MHz)/ 320GB SATA / 5400rpm/ Vista Home Premium/Mobile Intel&174, Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD, up to 1277MB shared memo

a site, where are more specs http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-FSC-Amilo-Si3655-Notebook.9616.0.html


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2010)

Update DirectX: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=2da43d38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3

If that doesn't work. Go buy the game. Who knows, perhaps the pirated version you are running will just mess up your laptop for good.


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 1, 2010)

Intel Graphics Media Accelerator is most likeley your problem


----------



## erocker (Feb 1, 2010)

troyrae360 said:


> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator is most likeley your problem



Oh, you're right! GRID will not work. I was thinking HD 4500 ATi graphics or something.


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> Oh, you're right! GRID will not work. I was thinking HD 4500 ATi graphics or something.



Yea, games are pretty hit and miss with those GPU's, some will work but most recent games won't


----------



## Critikal (Feb 1, 2010)

That's sad. But thanks for helpin me out guys, although I had a pirated version. 
This thread can be closed now.
Rauno.


----------

